# Black out need hot water?



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I have 120v to use from generator.

I took 20' coil of 1/2 copper and dumped it in my burning barrel. 2 boiler drains at each end. Ran cold water from my outside faucet to one end and other end hose up to my bathtub.. It sucks


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> I have 120v to use from generator.
> 
> I took 20' coil of 1/2 copper and dumped it in my burning barrel. 2 boiler drains at each end. Ran cold water from my outside faucet to one end and other end hose up to my bathtub.. It sucks


Sorry to hear you're still out. Most of my area is back up and running. Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

They said 7 to 10 days.. I have heat, hot water, lights. No hot water. I'm determined to get hot water..


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I have 120v to use from generator.
> 
> I took 20' coil of 1/2 copper and dumped it in my burning barrel. 2 boiler drains at each end. Ran cold water from my outside faucet to one end and other end hose up to my bathtub.. It sucks


Made a ******* hot tub one year at the cottage, much the same idea...

100' of 3/8" tubing in the firepit, 14' aluminum boat dragged up on the beach, little garden hose pump in the lake.

Worked like a charm.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

110 20gal?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> They said 7 to 10 days.. I have heat, hot water, lights. No hot water. I'm determined to get hot water..


 We are confused.. u said u have heat, hot water,lights.. no hot water?? Which is which???


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

No hot water my bad..


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> 110 20gal?


Do those work good??


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Do those work good??



If your fast.:laughing: A whole lot better than a solar shower this time of year.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

U666A said:


> Made a ******* hot tub one year at the cottage, much the same idea...
> 
> 100' of 3/8" tubing in the firepit, 14' aluminum boat dragged up on the beach, little garden hose pump in the lake.
> 
> Worked like a charm.


This idea is the Red Neck insta heater , it works .Just put a prv in line before it goes into the fire and set it at 35psi and you will be taking hot showers in no time.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

justme said:


> This idea is the Red Neck insta heater , it works .Just put a prv in line before it goes into the fire and set it at 35psi and you will be taking hot showers in no time.


Damn straight it works!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You guys are nuts.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Yup! :thumbup:

But my nuts are warm and toasty!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Please refer back to this thread when you start getting on some poor guy about code.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

No.

What happens at the cottage, stays at the cottage!

:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> No hot water my bad..


 






I've taken cold showers in upstate NY in the winter....kind of cold, but can be done. Or, just don't bathe until power is back on........:blink:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

This is how they heat water out in rural west virginia I've heard... They have a kinda outhouse type structure with a coal fire burning with a coil of copper pipe inside..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Alternative*



vinpadalino said:


> I have 120v to use from generator.
> 
> I took 20' coil of 1/2 copper and dumped it in my burning barrel. 2 boiler drains at each end. Ran cold water from my outside faucet to one end and other end hose up to my bathtub.. It sucks


Change the element to a 120 v. like a six gallon heater.

1500 watt element divided by 120 = 12.5 amps. It will take a while and you will need a generator -- but you will get H.W. *PUT IT IN THE BOTTOM OF THE HEATER. USE IT MANUALLY YOU WON'T HAVE ANY CONTROL, DON'T CHANGE THE HEATER WIRING TURN OFF THE 220 BREAKER. Caution not for stupid users if you don't understand electricity don't do it. *

*GOOD TIME FOR THIS AGAIN ...*

http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachm...ater-tripping-circuit-breaker-ohmslaw.doc.doc


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Join the YMCA or some other fitness place and you can shower there


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Join the YMCA or some other fitness place and you can shower there


But if they don't have power ur SOL

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> But if they don't have power ur SOL
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 I heat my water up at cabin on the wood burning stove or stove and pour it into a 5 gals bucket above the shower..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Join the YMCA or some other fitness place and you can shower there


 







just watch out for the Village People....:laughing: 

.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I did a little modification. Coil of copper in burning barrel, then piped to a 50 gallon water heater sitting next to the burning barrel. All I need now is a grill to lay on the top of the barrel, that's we're I'm putting the coil, and some fire wood.

I'm tempted to take a Beckett burner and use that..


----------

